# The WAAAGH Studios Commission Log - Dark Eldar army



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a commission to paint a Dark Eldar army consisting of 3 Raiders, 20 Kabalite Warriors, 10 Wyches and 2 Ravagers.

Here's a picture of the models as they arrived at the studio:



and here's a picture of a test model for the client's chosen paint scheme:



Thanks for looking and remember to check back as I start painting the rest of the army.

If you're interested in following my work make sure to give the studio Facebook page a "like": http://www.facebook.com/TheWAAAGHStudios


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The test model looks very nice. If the rest of the army is painted to that standard you should have one very happy customer. Great job so far and I look forward to following this project.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's the first finished squad of Kabalite Warriors:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The color scheme is fantastic mate! I love the contrast of the browns and tans, the reds, and the very cool toned skin. Very visually striking.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers mate  The client is very happy with them aswell so he's going to be commissioning even more of them.

Here are some more Kabalite Warriors:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of dark eldar as they're usually really deep, dark colours. As a lighter colour though, they look stunning and REALLY bring out the details on the mini's!

Top work!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks very much 

Here are some Wyches:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

The client for these has asked for some more additions to the army. So first up are 10 Converted Trueborn:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great color scheme! It's always great when you see an army outside of it's usual colors. Anything other than dark blue/black for Dark Eldar is unique. Very nice.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only critique is the skulls in the chain are at an odd angle from how the model is standing which throws that mini off some. 

Very nice paint job. Different and well pulled off.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

This army is all finished now and here are some group shots of the full 1850pts:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a force I'd love to meet on the battlefield (and subsequently blow to oblivion haha!), good work :good:


----------

